# Mücken im neuen Teich?



## Annett (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Immer wieder liest man von der Angst vor vielen Stechmücken bei der Neuanlage von Teichen. Auch hier hatten wir das Thema schon des öfteren. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Angst völlig unbegründet. 

Wir haben seit letztem Sommer einen "Miniteich" vollsonnig stehen und seit 2 Jahren eine Regentonne, sehr schattig, direkt am Haus.
Während im Miniteich fast keine Mückenlarven sitzen, sind sie in der Regentonne doch zahlreicher.... in beiden Gefäßen sitzen unterdessen aber sogar Wasserflöhe (Daphnien).
Nur in der Regentonne ist das Wasser immer grün, weil ich darin gern Pflanztöpfe abwasche - im Miniteich, durch die Pflanzen und sorgsamen Umgang mit Substrat, ist es bisher klar.


> Schlecht erging es dem Mückennachwuchs allerdings in den Tümpeln, in denen die Forscher Wasserflöhe ausgesetzt hatten. Die nämlich fraßen den Larven die Algen weg, von denen sich die werdenden Mücken normalerweise ernähren. Die Konkurrenz durch die kleinen Krebstiere dezimierte den Mückenbestand deutlich....


Quelle

Manchmal kommt hier der Vorschlag kleinere Teiche/Schalen mit Bacillus thuringiensis(Bt) - Präparaten zu behandeln. Dazu gehört auch das Mittelchen von Neud**ff. 
Hier mal ein weiterer Link dazu. Allerdings wird da der Wirkungsmechanismus anders dargestellt wird, als ich ihn kenne.

Im Laufe meines Studiums durfte ich lernen, was Bt-Mais ist und wie Bt-Präparate in den Larven "funktionieren".
Das "Bacillus thuringiensis"-Bakterium besitzt einen kristallartigen, proteinhaltigen Körper.
Die Bakterien enthalten ein Protoxin, welches nach oraler  Aufnahme eine Darmintoxikation (die Kristalle perforieren förmlich die Darmwand) hervorruft, die bald zum Tod der Larven führt. Das Protoxin wird dabei über mehrere Stufen hinweg aktiviert. Es entfaltet seine eigentliche toxische Wirkung erst durch die Verdauungsenzyme im Magen von Insekten.

(Egal welche Larven, wenn sie es gefressen haben und die Verdauungsenzyme die richtigen sind. So ist zumindest mein Wissensstand!)
Das Bt-Toxin wirkt also nicht ganz so selektiv wie es die Beschreibung von z.B.Neud**ff erhoffen läßt.
Für Regentonnen und Pfützen (dafür ist es ja anscheinend auch von Neud**ff hergestellt worden) mag so etwas gerade noch gehen, obwohl man ja das Regenwasser später auch im Garten verteilt...



> Bei der bisherigen Anwendung der B.t.-Toxine sind keine unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen bekanntgeworden, da diese nur zum Besprühen der Pflanzenoberfläche eingesetzt wurden und innerhalb weniger Tage unter UV-Einstrahlung wieder zerfallen. Die eingesetzten Mittel enthielten auch kein aktives Toxin, sondern Protoxin, das über mehrere Stufen hinweg aktiviert wird.


Quelle


Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sämtliche "Mittelchen" in einem Teich nichts verloren haben. 
Sie sind dafür auch absolut nicht entwickelt worden!
Meist gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, um "der Lage wieder Herr" zu werden... falls man das überhaupt jemals war.  

Da Mücken vor allem in "neuen" Gewässern ohne weitere Lebewesen ihre Eier ablegen, sollte man mit einer Impfung aus eingefahrenen Seen/Teichen für Abhilfe sorgen bzw. im Zooladen für 50 Cent eine Tüte lebende Wasserflöhe kaufen (ist wesentlich günstiger).
Anschließend gleich noch das (Regen)wasser aus irgendwelchen Blumenübertöpfen/Eimern/Gießkannen entfernen. Dort befinden sich die wirklichen "Brutherde". Auch bei den nervenden Nachbarn.  


Gern würde ich Eure Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen von neuen Teichen bzw. nach der Behandlung mit Bt hier sammeln.
So könnte man bei erneuten Nachfragen immer wieder hierher verlinken.


----------



## chromis (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo Annett,

ich wohne selbst in einem Gebiet in einem recht guten Vorkommen an Stechmücken. Bei uns erfolgen mehrmals im Jahr Bti-Einsätze auch mit dem Hubschrauber - http://www.kabsev.de/
Dieses Jahr war nach einem leichten Hochwasser und einem Nachweis der Tigermücke schon der zwiete Einsatz fällig.

Im Frühjahr sind zuerst Stechmücken der Gattung Aedes aktiv. Sie brüten bevorzugt in überschwemmten Waldsenken. Im Sommer kommen dann die bekannten Culex-Mücken hinzu, die bevorzugt in Wasserlachen, Regentonnen und anderen Kleinstgewässern brüten.
In frisch angelegten Teichen lässt sich meist nur in den ersten 1-2Wochen ein kleines Vorkomen an Mückenlarven feststellen. Kommt dann die Teichbiologie in Gange, verschwinden die Larven ohne weiteres Zutun, Fischbesatz ist auf keinen Fall notwendig.
Als Aquarianer habe ich natürlich auch drei Regentonnen im Garten, da Mückenlarven ein hervorragendes Fischfutter sind. Selbst hier  komme ich nur zu einem nennenswerten Ertrag(hoffentlich liest kein Nachbar mit ), wenn ich die Tonnen mit Brennesseln impfe. Organisch stark  belastetes Wasser scheint demnach Grundvoraussetzung für die Mückenbrut zu sein. Teiche dürften im Normalfall nicht in diese Kategorie fallen. Funktionierende Teiche, egal ob mit oder ohne Fischbesatz, sind keine Brutstätten für Stechmücken.

Zuerst eine Aedes- Mücke, dann Eischiffchen, Larve und fertiges Insekt einer Culex-Art:


----------



## Tannitümpel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo, 
mein Teichrand ist voll mit den Mückenlarven. Wir haben beobachtet das die Goldfische die Larven regelrecht jagen und fressen. 
Mit den Stechmücken an sich haben wir am Terassenteich keine Probleme. Ich habe sicherheitshalber überall Tomatenpflanzen in Töpfe gepflanzt und auf die Terasse gestellt. Das mögen Mücken nicht riechen...


----------



## inge50 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo,

unser neuer Teich wurde am 20.04. mit Wasser befüllt und bepflanzt.

Nach 2 Wochen waren die ersten Mückenlarven da, mittlerweile wimmelt es nur so von Larven.

Einige habe ich mit einem Gefäss heraus gefischt und den Fischen im alten Teich als Futter gegeben. 
Aber die Mückenlarven sind auch nicht dumm, sie tauchen sofort ab wenn man sich dem Wasser nähert.

Aber ein Mittel gegen die Mücken werde ich nicht in den Teich schütten.

Im Juli werden die Fische hinein gesetzt, hoffentlich bekommen die dann nicht einen Eiweißschock.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo Inge,

kannst Du nicht mal ein paar Libellenlarven "umquartieren"?
Vielleicht hilft das schon - oder einer der Nachbarn ist Aquarianer. Die sind richtig scharf auf "Müla's", wie ich immer wieder lese. 

Bei mir in der Regentonne mit den Wasserflöhen gibts fast keine Mückenlarven. Selbst die befüllte Zinkwanne bleibt ohne sie, obwohl da bis auf eine handvoll __ Hornkraut und Sand nicht drin ist.


----------



## Wels (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

hallo Inge
sei bloß vorsichtig mit dem einsetzen von Fischen. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Mückenlarven. Dachte auch da helfen nur Fische um der Mückenplage Herr zu werden . Die Larven waren plötzlich weg (Fische haben sie nicht gefressen) jetzt hab ich eine Fischplage. Die Fische kacken mir den Teich zu.


----------



## inge50 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo,

@ Annett, wenn ich Libellenlarven finde mache ich das. 
Aquarianer kenne ich hier keine. 

@ Franz, die Mückenlarven dienen jetzt als Lebendfutter für meine Fische im alten Teich. Die sind ganz verrückt danach. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Teichfreund (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo Inge,

als ich vor einigen Jahren meinen Teich zusammengebastelt habe, dachte ich auch daran, die Mücken für die Fische im Aquarium fangen zu können. Als der Teich noch recht frisch war, war das auch kein Problem. Im 2. Jahr hatte ich allerdings nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, da auch ohne Fische keine Mückenlarven mehr zu fangen waren. Das reguliert sich also von selbst. Ende März hatte ich den Teich neu gemacht und natürlich im Moment das gleiche Problem, da leider doch die eine oder andere Libellenlarve nicht mehr den Weg in das Teichwasser gefunden hat   . Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sich auch dieses mal wieder alles von selbst reguliert. Gelegentlich kommt halt doch einmal eine Schnake durch, verglichen mit den Plagen von vor über 20 Jahren allerdings kein Vergleich mehr  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## elvis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo, 

nachdem ich nunmehr zum dritten Mal dem äußerst schmerzhaften Biss der Kriebelmücke http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelm%C3%BCcken
 zum Opfer gefallen bin, habe ich heute, aller möglichen bioökologischen Bedenken zum Trotz, ein Fläschchen Bacillus thuringiensis in den Teich gekippt. Dass es sich um Kriebelmücken handelt, konnte ich leicht feststellen, indem ich eine der im Wasserstrom des Siebfilterbeckens befindlichen Mückenlarven auf den Objektträger eines Mikroskops gelegt habe und das Beobachtete mit dem der Kriebelmückenlarvenabbildung bei Wikipedia verglichen habe. 

Eigentlich wollte ich zwar nicht zu dieser Maßnahme greifen, aber die Bisse hatten jedes Mal eine Schwellung des Fußes zur Folge, wo dran ich jeweils mindestens zwei Tage litt. 

Der Wirkstoff soll ja "nur" vier Wochen aktiv sein, da es sich, wie ich glaube, um bereits abgetötete Bakterien handelt, die sich nicht mehr weiter vermehren. Nun bin ich  der Hoffnung durch diese aus Wut geboreren ökologischen Gleichgültigkeit  keine großen Begleitschäden anzurichten. Über ein etwaiges Verschwinden der Mückenlarven werde ich dann berichten. 


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Also ein Insektizid in den Teich zu kippen wäre für mich die letzte Wahl, das unterscheidet ja nicht ob es sich nun um Kriebelmücken oder anderes handelt !? 
Oder ist das ein Mittel Speziell NUR gegen Kriebelmücken ? 

 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo Wuzzel,


			
				Elvis schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich heute, aller möglichen bioökologischen Bedenken zum Trotz, ein Fläschchen Bacillus thuringiensis in den Teich gekippt



guckst Du hier: http://www.neudorff-profi.de/index.php?id=108


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Danke für den link, hat mich angespornt selber zu googeln, weil man den Versprechungen der Hersteller Erfahrungsgemäß nur eingeschränk trauen kann hab ich mal selber Tante google angeworfen und finde bei wikipedia aber folgendes:


> B. thuringiensis produziert ein Gift (Bt-Toxin), das tödlich auf die Larven von Insekten der Ordnungen der __ Käfer, Schmetterlinge und Zweiflügler (Mücken und __ Fliegen) wirkt,



Und dann gibt es noch ne Menge Seiten wo über einen Landwirt berichtet wird, dessen Kühe mit dem Bacillus genmanipulierten Mais gegessen haben und alle krank sind. 

Vielleicht doch nicht ganz so unbedenklich ? 

Wolf


----------



## elkop (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

ich wäre ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn ich ein paar mückenlarven hätte. wahrscheinlich sind meine libellenlarven, als sie groß waren, deshalb verhungert, weil keine solche tierchen anwesend waren. ein paar konnte ich im juni ausmachen, doch die waren bald weg und jetzt herrscht mückenlosigkeit. 
ich bin ja deswegen nicht wirklich böse, meine tierchen im teich wahrscheinlich schon.
gruß
elke


----------



## elvis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo, 

natürlich ist sowas nie ganz unbedenklich. Wie gesagt, aller Bedenken zum Trotz habe ich das Zeugs in den Teich gekippt und oute mich somit. Jedoch steht z.B. unter http://www.monsanto.de/Service/broschueren/Kompendium.pdf (Hersteller von Saatgut): 



> Das Bodenbakterium Bacillus thuringiensis
> Das Bodenbakterium Bacillus thuringiensis (Bt) produziert ein Gift, das auf bestimmte
> Insektenlarven tödlich wirkt.
> Wenn eine Falterlarve diese Bakterien mit der Nahrung aufnimmt, gelangt auch das von
> ...



Wie immer, kommt es drauf an, aus welcher Quelle die Informationen sind. Aber ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch keine Debatte über Gentechnik auslösen, dazu sind die Meinungen zu kontrovers. 

Eigentlich wollte ich auch gar nicht zu solchen Mitteln greifen, da ein Risiko nicht auszuschließen ist, bin aber sauer, da mein Fuß zurzeit wieder geschwollen ist und ich gerne auch mal an meinem Teich sitzen möchte, ohne gebissen zu werden. Halt eines der Beispiele, in denen der Mensch seine eigenen Belange in den Vordergrund stellt. 

Da ich bisher aber noch von niemand anderem gehört habe, welche Erfahrung mit dem Zeugs im Teich gemacht worden sind, möchte ich Euch meine Erfahrungen nicht vorenthalten. 

Ein bisschen Bedenken habe ich auch, ob die abgestorbenen Mückenlarven für die Fisch ungiftig sind, da sie ja in ihrem Magen, die giftige, aktive Form des Eiweiß' haben. 

Viele Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hi Stefan, 

ja klar in der Landwirtschaft geht es aber auch nicht um allerlei andere Tiere, die erwünscht sind, da gehts in erster Linie um den hohen Pflanzenertrag. 

Im Teich gibts aber ne Menge andere Tiere, die Willkommen sind ,... ich befürchte da eher Schaden für andere Insekten als für die Fische. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hi Stefan,

in den Teich kippen muss man das Zeug nicht. Ist solch ein Gewässer eingefahren und nicht wirklich am umkippen, dann gibt's auch keine Mückenlarven. Ich habe zwei Regentonnen im Garten, da kommen manchmal Brennnesseln rein. Fängt das Wasser an unangenehm zu riechen, dann findet man sogleich die ersten Eischiffchen und meine Aquarienfische freuen sich auf lecker Lebendfutter. Lässt die Wirkung der Brennnesseln nach, kommen Fadenalgen, Wasserflöhe vermehren sich und die Mückenlarven verschwinden.

Auf Aussagen von meinem Lieblingskonzern gebe ich überhaupt nicht. Im Schachtelhalmthread habe ich mal zwei links zu diesem Thema gesaetzt. Kannst ja mal nach Monsanto suchen. Agent Orange, Round up und genverändertes Saatgut, alles Hinweise zu einem US-Konzern, den ich umweltpolitisch als Bestandteil der Achse des Bösen sehe  

An meinem Wohnort werde ich ständig mit Bti konfrontiert, dieser Verein
http://www.kabsev.de/
war dieses Jahr schon vier Mal mit dem Hubschrauber unterwegs. Allerdings kann man die Anwohner und Gemeinden entlang des Oberrheins irgendwo auch verstehen. Vor ein paar Jahren noch hätte man sich an einem Sommerabend ohne dicke Jacke und Handschuhe kaum in den Garten getraut. Ich bin Angler und habe früher so manchen Abend am See, mit dicker Jacke und Moskitonetz über dem Hut, schwitzend beim Zanderangeln verbracht.

Trotzdem bin ich Bti gegenüber skeptisch, das Mittel wirkt entgegen früheren Behauptungen nicht selektiv auf Larven der Stechmücken und welche Langzeitfolgen es hat, das ist auch noch nicht sicher. 
Einen Grund, Bti in den Teich zu kippen, sehe ich nicht.

KABS mit Hubschrauber im Einsatz:


----------



## elvis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo, 

klar bin ich auch dem Mittel gegenüber skeptisch. 

Dass Mückenlarven nur in umzukippen drohenden Gewässern zu finden sind, glaube ich nicht wirklich. Vielleicht ist auch hier eine differenzierte Betrachtung angezeigt. Die Larven von Kriebelmücken, die ich ja mittels Mikroskop identifizieren konnte,  können durchaus hohe Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität haben (vgl. Wikipedia) und werden auch als Indikatoren für Wassergüten bezeichnet. 

Dass es sich bei *** um einen -vorsichtig ausgedrückt-  umweltpolitisch umstrittenen Konzern handelt, war mir bislang auch nicht bewusst. 

Der Grund das Zeugs in den Teich zu kippen, ist meine Aufenthaltsqualität im Garten dadurch immens steigt und zwar dadurch, dass ich nicht durch im eigenen Filter gezüchtete Kriebelmücken derart gestochen werde, dass ich kaum noch laufen kann (was mein Mitleid schmälert).

Mittlerweile habe ich auf dem Spaltsieb reichlich Kriebelmückenlarven finden können, von denen sich keine mehr bewegt hat. Ich hoffe, dass die einmalige Anwendung des Bti ausreicht, denn skeptisch bin ich dem Mittel gegenüber immer noch. Aber es wirkt nach bisherigen Beobachtung bereits nach wenigen Stunden. 

Viele Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Servus Stefan

Herzlich Willkommen

Man sollte einmal hinterfrage wie lange schon der Teich besteht.

Denn im normal Fall gibt es viele Fressfeinde am Teich die die Ausbreitung der Kriebelmückenlarve unterbinden bzw. die Adulten Mücken auch verzehren.

Ich hatte an der Mündung Bachlauf - Teich viele Kriebelmückenlarven, aber gestochen bzw. belästigt wurde ich nicht.

Eine Möglichkeit deines überhäuften Vorkommens kann sein, daß keine Freßfeinde vorhanden sind.
Sprich __ Frösche, __ Libellen, Vögel usw.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Gerade eingefallen  

Ich sitze hier auf der Terrasse meines Hauses wo auch mein Mini-Teich steht.
Im Teich wimmelt es nur so vor Larven der Mücken, aber gestochen bzw. belästigt .....

Keine Spur, o.k. ich bin Raucher, aber __ Libellen & Co, vorallem Vögel und gerade ist eine Fledermaus über mir hinweg geflogen, dezimieren die "Brut" beträchtlich


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hi Stefan,

ich hatte bewusst von Stechmückenlarven gesprochen. Das sind zB. Tiere der Gattung Culex und Aedes.

Kriebelmücken sind mit denen gar nicht verwandt. Sie können mit ihren Mundwerkzeugen blutende Wunden erzeugen. Ich selbst finde diese Viecher wesentlich unangenehmer als die Stechmücken.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Stefan, 
ich lese gerade in Deinem Pfofil das Du sogar Koi hast, ganz davon abgesehen das Du 7 Koi in 10 !? liter Wasser hälst (laut Profil) ... was hälste denn mal einfach davon die weniger zu füttern ? dann sollte sich das Larvenproblem doch geklärt haben. 

Wolf


----------



## elvis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

Vögel, __ Libellen (z.T. auch sehr große), __ Frösche, Fledermäuse und __ Molche habe ich schon im / am Teich gesehen. Rauchen tue ich aber nur gelegentlich. Aber gerade in den Strömungszonen des Filters sitzen sehr viele von den Kriebelmückenlarven und da kommen potentielle Fressfeinde schlecht hin. 
Der Teich besteht jetzt seit etwas fünf Jahren. 

Viele Grüße 
Stefan

PS: Vielen Dank für Eure rege Beteiligung


----------



## elvis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo Wolf, 

bei den Koi handelt es um einen drei-, zwei zwei- und dem Rest einjährigen Fischen. Diese bekommen bei einem geschätztem Gesamtgewicht von 2400g, ca. 50g Futter am Tag. Der Teich hat 10.000l. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Futtermenge und Kriebelmückenlarven und auch deren Ernährung ist mir aber nicht klar. 

Viele Grüße 
Stefan


----------

